
Ask HN: Have you sold your (solo) product or startup to Big Tech? How was it? - vinayms
I am interested to know everything - how it started, who approached, what the negotiation was like, how it affected your life, what you did next - everything. I am a single ambitious dev, so am interested in stories of either solo or small teams of 2 or three devs. Though I say Big Tech, it could be any company really.
======
mtmail
"How I Sold My Bible App Company"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11032480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11032480))
is a great writeup.

The Life After Business Podcast had a couple of stories, e.g. the "Lost and
Founder - Tales from Startup to Exit". Other episodes also cover exists of
e.g. a carpet cleaning business or a exit from 20 years ago.

